# lingua tastiera su fluxbox

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi piccolezza ma molto fastidiosa...come setto la lingua per la mia tastiera? insomma settarla per la italiana

EDIT> ovviamente xorg settato, locale settato, e tutto ilr esto settato ma con fluxbox niente la tastiera mi ritorna come sempre >S

----------

## Thanas

Ciao,

prova con 

```
setxkbmap it
```

Saluti

un Thanas... che tastiere litigiose...

----------

## ago

va aggiunta la policy ad hal!

----------

## KinG-InFeT

io nel xorg.conf ho settato in qquesto modo

nell'imput device  ho aggiunto l'option così

[code] Option "XkbLayout"        "it"[code]

cosa sbaglio?

approposito al boot del sistema mi da errore nel caricamento della kaymap e appena avvio slim la tastiera non mi funziona più  :Neutral:  ora mi trovo in chroot :S

----------

## ago

se usi xorg stabile in tree..cioè da 1.6 in poi è deprecato xorg.conf

----------

## KinG-InFeT

quindi cosa devo fare?

----------

## ago

devi leggere un po di documentazione su xorg 1.6 e come interagisce con hal!

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora ora ho capito che il problema è hal ke sovrascrive le mia impostazioni del xorg...ora ilproblema è che dovrei togliere hal e configurare l'xorg a mio modo...ma come faccio? possibile che non cè altro modo?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

vabhè risolto grazie a tutti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

